# ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:*








هنا هنحط كل المواضيع الهامة اللى بتخص مخدع الصلاة

 والموضوع يتثبت

 وبمساعده العضو المبارك ABOTARBO

بنطلب من رب المجد انها تكون سبب بركة واجابة لاى تساؤل محيرنا




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:*

*



*
* ارشادات فى الصلاة*

*  موضوع متكامل عن الميطانيات وعلاقتها بالصلاة...*

* الصلاة تعمل..*

* قال اسحق نيوتن ذات مرة*

* الصلاة ليست للأزمات فقط*

*  قسمة ”يا حمل الله“...  *

* لا تجعل شيئا يعطلك عن الصلاة*

*  آيات للصلاه  *

*  هل يستجيـــــب اللــــــــه لصلواتنــــــــا؟؟؟؟  *

* وقت الضيق*

* الصلاة المنسحقة*

* مظلة الصلاة*

* الصلاة تصنع المستحيــــــــــلات..*

* المواظبة على الصلاة...*

* صلوا كل حين*

* نقاوة القلب | الصلاة*

* اوشية المسافرين*

* صلاة الحب لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

* تأملات الأستاذة موناليزا mona_lisa_50 هاتندم لو ما سمعتهاش*

*  كيف نصلي  ?*

* لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة*

* أمــــور كثيـــرة تدفعـــــك للصــــــلاة*

* ما هو مفهوم الصلاة فى المسيحية?*

* صلاة الخمس صوابع*

*  صلاة الحميم للطفل الجديد (صلاة الطشت )( الأنبا مكاريوس )*

* المعاني الروحيه في الصلاه*

* المعاني الروحيه في االصلاه ج2*

* صلاة ابو تربو ( منقول )*

*  علاج اضطراب الفكر أثناء الصلاة  *

* حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية*

* تدريب الصلاه في الطريق*

* + اهمية الصلاة في حياتنا +*

* صلاة فعاله وطلبة مستجابة*

* الصلاة والصوم......... والدواء الروحــي*

*  قوة الصلاة ، قصة حقيقية  *

* الصلاه فى الصباح*

* من يدق جرس الصلاه ..!!؟؟*

* ( هل تعرف صلاة يعبيص ؟ )*

* أنواع الصلاه*

*  الصلاه فى الكتاب المقدس  *

* اختبر اهمية كلمة اللة تحت اي ظروف*

* خبرة الصلاة*

* لماذا نصلي من الاجبيه?*

* ثلاثيات الصلاة الربانية*

* نزداد فى كل حين من كل عمل صالح*

* تاملاتى فى القداس الالهى*

* عوائق استجابة الصلاة*

* رساله من الاب متى المسكين*

* الصلاة والروح الناموسية*

* التأمل اثناء الصلاة*

* +ملحوظة: لا تنسى أن تشكرنى على كل العطايا +صلاة قبل الامتحان*

*  أقوال عن الصلاة  *

* الصلاة الحقيقية*

*الصلاة مُصلياً*

*الصلاة المقتدرة وشروطها*

*الصلاة التي تحرك يد الله*

* الصلاة الشكلية؟؟  *

*هل الصلاة فريضة ؟*

*بعض الأفكار عن الصلاة*

*هل الصلاة تغير فكر الله ؟  *

*رباب ذات عشرة اوتار:*

*الصلاة اليومية*

*قوة الصلاة*

*الايمان يعطى الانسان قوه الهيه*

*القوة التي تحرك النفس*

*ازاي اسمع صوت ربنا وهو بيكلمني*

*لأتقل ابانا الذى فى السموات*

* لماذا لم يستجيب الله؟  *

*الصلاة ونشيد الاناشيد*


*تابع بنعمه المسيح..*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:*

*من اقوال البابا كيرلس عن الصلاة

يستجيب الرب لصلاتك

طلب قوة تتحدى الازمات

ماذا بعد الشفاء

تداريب الصلاة

الصلاة السهمية

ابارك الرب فى كل حين وكل ان تسبحته فى فمى (مز33: 2)

ليت صلاتي ترتفع كالبخور امامك

اهميه الصلاه في حياتنا

نيران من حُب الأب حّبي

كيف ينطفئ سراج الله ؟؟؟

كيف تصلى فى 7 ثوانى

تاملات البابا شنودة

الصلوات الرئيسية وتأملات يومية

اذا عرفت ان

عظمة الصلاة

مسبحة الرحمة الالهية لكل طالب رحمة من قلب يسوع الاقدس..

أتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة ........

من يتوكأ على عكاز الصلاة

 كيف أقتنى الصلاة القوية؟  

يأتي ملكوتي  

القلب والعبادة

الصلاة حقيقة

تابع بنعمه المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:*

* آيات للاستعانة بها في الصلاة العائلية**

 بركات السجود  

فارغة الحياة بدون صلاة

واظب على الشكر

صلاة تتحدي الطبيعة

ذا كنت تحب الصلاه متترددش...

تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة  

صلاه الاجبيه : ممارسة عمليه ..

سبع خطوات نحو الصلاة المُستجابة "عملية جداً"

صلاة القديسين من أجلنا

كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟

شروط الصلاة

فاعلية الصلاة

++ الأولاد و الصلاة ++

الصلاة  في  مزامير  داود  النبي

الصلاة فى اعمال الرسل

منوعات وانواع الصلاة

سهروا و صلوا

هناك عشرة امور يجب ان نصلي لاجلها....

صلاة الإستماع
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:*

*قوة الصلاة*

*عندمــــــــا تدخـــــــل مخدعـــــــك..!!* 

 * 	 صلاة الحب    * 

*بولس الرسول والصلاة...    * 

*المغفرة والكنز / تأمل أول* 

* لجاجة المرأة الكنعانية....!!    * 
 
* صـــــــــــلاة الاستغاثــــــــــــــــة...    *

* أصعب أبانا  *

*وجهاً لوجه .. مع الله !*

*...رحلة للخلوة ...  *

*لا تنسَ الخلوة الصباحية!*

*علمتني لغُتك الالهية*

*صـــــلاة لأجــــل الأعــــداء...!!!!  *

*صـــــــــــارع مــــــع اللـــــه..!!!*

*يارب ماذا اطلب منك؟؟؟  *

*الصلاة المقتدرة...!!  *

*الصــــــــــلاة الخفيــــــــة....!!*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:*

*ليه بتكسل انك تصلي*

*صــــــــــــراع نصـــــــــف الليـــــــــل...!!!*

*بنفس واحدة..!!!  *

*تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة *

*الصلاة تحرك يد الله  *

*"ادعني في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني" (مز 50: 15 )  *

*صلاة حنة أم صموئيل*

* الصـــــــــلاة والاتكــــــــال  *

*المرائي المصلي !  *

*صوِّب سهمًا من قوسك*

* صلاة المسامحة..*

*أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك* 

* الصــلاة المزيفــــة..!!!  *

*أنــت فـرح التـائبيـن !!!!*

* اصحوا للصلوات...!!  *

*الصلاة اليوميــــــــــــــــــــة...*

* سر السعادة*

*† خواطـــــــــر عــــــن الصــــــــــلاة †  *

*      أصعب أبانا  * 

*صموئيل: رجل الصلاة*

*      حاجتنا إلى السهر...  *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:*

*صلوات قصيرة فى صور*


*††† الشركـة مـع الله †††  *


*صلاة القمص انطونيوس داود ليلة رأس السنة 2011 قبل احداث كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية*


*روائع من صلوات الشهداء قبل استشهادهم*


* عبارات جميلة عن الصلاة  *


*† مخدع الصلاة †*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»: فهرس مواضيع قسم مخدع الصلاة ￼￼҉ਿ°●φ¸¸.»»:*






*صــــــور وصــــــــلوات*

*قاضي الظلم والمرأة اللحوحة..!!!*

*رغم يأســى سأصلــى*

*ذنبه إيه ربنـــــــا؟؟!! (كلمة مهمة فى ودنك )*

*الصلاة من اجل نفسك  *

* خطوات الصلاه القويه .....  *

* تدريبات الصلاة بالأجبيــة...!!  *

* لا تتوقف عن الصلاة  *

*الصلاة المقبولة والسهر الروحى _ للعلاَّمة القديس يوحنا الدرجى السينائى  ((متجدد))*

*إن أردت ؟!!!!*

* أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس عن صلوات مجابة.!!  *

* 	 الفرح المسيحي..!!*

*مقتطفات من كتاب كيف اصلى  *

*فيديو ... صلاة رائعة جداا بخلفية موسيقية  *

 *الروح القدس يصلى فينا _ لقدس أبونا أنطونيوس فهمى*

*واظب على الشكر*

* مُصلين في الروح القدس..!! *

*عيشوا ايام اسبوع الالام*

*طلبات من الرب في الصوم*

* لماذا يجب أن نصلي مع أن الآب يعلم ما نحتاج إليه قبل أن نسأل؟ (متى6: 18).؟؟!!*

*أقوى سلاح فى الوجود  *

* المثابرة في الصلاة  *

* 	 لأنه يُنجي الفقير المُستغيث، والمسكين إذ لا مُعين له.*
​


----------

